# Barnwood... A few pics of what we're working with here.



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

This is some fun stuff to play with. A few pics to give you an idea of what we're getting to work with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey , I too use that resource
Dave


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Hey , I too use that resource
> Dave


Thanks Dave. The grey wood is mostly Aspen. Held up pretty well over the years. Planes up really nicely with great colors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

Very nice! It is a great thing to get new life of it! Tony


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

Pic shows some of those same planks biscuit joined lammed after being planed consistent thickness. Then sanded down with a 2 part epoxy clear coat.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2016)

Awesome ! I love to repurpose things.
It does have great colors!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2016)

How can one not love a pickup full of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

